# 2007 APAs are here!



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Any design changes? grip etc.? I'm really looking forward to giving that Sulphan a try this year.:teeth:


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

I wish these bows were more popular in the US. Id love to shoot one. I hear lots of good feedback.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Risers are essentially unchanged, some minor cosmetic changes but nothing too major. The biggest change to the riser is the limb bolt will now anchor into a steel barrel nut as opposed to the riser itself. And the limb recievers are also upgraded to engage the limb butts better, and they look very cool. 

The solo cam has been upgraded with now as near perfect nock travel as is possible. And it also has more draw length adjustment, 6 inches in total on one draw length module! 

For those that are interested in APA but do not have a dealer in your area, please call Nibal at the factory. He might be able to make special arrangements for you to get a bow in your hands.


----------



## Stuka1166 (Oct 19, 2006)

I called Nibal and he will send you a bow to try for a week...If you like it, keep it...If not, send it back. Just be aware that you have to buy it first !!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

bump please!:thumbs_up


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Where's the pics Crash????


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry for the delay, but I will get some pics up as soon as I have them.

:darkbeer:


----------



## SpaenyKS (Aug 2, 2006)

Any new target colors?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

There is a new target colour available, just came out of the dip tank in the last few days. They tell me it looks awesome, but I have not seen it yet. As soon as I get a picture, I will pass it along!

Here is a camo pic. Enjoy!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry, I should have also included that this is a picture of the APA Black Mamba X2, 340 fps IBO!


----------



## gonecribbin (Dec 19, 2004)

*website*

do you have a link for website, thanks


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

www.apaarchery.com

Thanks!


----------



## gonecribbin (Dec 19, 2004)

Crashman said:


> www.apaarchery.com
> 
> Thanks!


thank you


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

*Anaconda*

I can't wait to get my new Anaconda in my hands. I'm anxious to get it ready for the upcoming season.

I don't know about the Mamba X2 but the Mamba Extreme is the best :wink: 

TX


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I am very impartiently to hold a new APA model in my hand:angel: 
What is the different between the Anaconda and the Anaconda VT ?
Is it possible to get a Anaconda with 80 lbs draw weight in 2007 ?

I wish a merry Christmass and a happy and successfully new year to the whole APA team.


----------



## WC671 (Nov 25, 2006)

I wanted to get one of them Last Year but The Shipping alone woulda been Killer for me. They look pretty interesting with their design.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

The main difference between the 2006 Anaconda, and the 2007 Anaconda VT is the cams. The VT stands for Venom Twin cam, this cam system is much easier to shoot IMHO. It has 70% letoff, a more generous valley, and a better back wall. And it produces the same speed as the original cams.  

I will have to check on the 80 pound limbs though, that one I am not sure about.


----------



## Stuka1166 (Oct 19, 2006)

I see the Mamba is off 5 FPS on the IBO this year from last...Is it relequishing it's "World's Fastest Bow" title to the newcomer Elite ??


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Crashman said:


> The main difference between the 2006 Anaconda, and the 2007 Anaconda VT is the cams. The VT stands for Venom Twin cam, this cam system is much easier to shoot IMHO. It has 70% letoff, a more generous valley, and a better back wall. And it produces the same speed as the original cams.
> 
> I will have to check on the 80 pound limbs though, that one I am not sure about.


Is it possible to change only the new VT cam on my 2006 Anaconda ?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I believe you could just switch out the cams and essentially have a 2007 bow. You would need a new string and cable set too though, so keep that in mind when you go to make the switch.

As far as "passing on the torch", I have not heard anything official yet on Elite's speed bow. PLUS there is still a bow in the works at APA, which I believe will be faster than the 2006 Black Mamba Extreme. :smile:


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

The Back mamba gave up 5 fps to get a 7 inch BH. Best thing they could´ve done IMO. The line looks incredible.:thumbs_up


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Crashman said:


> I believe you could just switch out the cams and essentially have a 2007 bow. You would need a new string and cable set too though, so keep that in mind when you go to make the switch.
> 
> As far as "passing on the torch", I have not heard anything official yet on Elite's speed bow. PLUS there is still a bow in the works at APA, which I believe will be faster than the 2006 Black Mamba Extreme. :smile:


I hope you staff shooter get one of the fast newcomer 
I need a fast bow next year in South Africa:smile:


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

Any word on when the website will be updated? I am waiting this year till everyone has their bows released before I buy. I like single cams bows, the Anaconda for 3D and Suphan or Taipan for hunting are looking pretty good.


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

I sent them an email about 10 days ago and have not heard back are they on vacation? Thanks, Ben


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

Ben,

I'm not sure about the email, but if you will PM Crashman he will answer anything you need or put you in touch with Nibal the owner.

Thanks,

TX


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks...will do


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey Ben, I am sorry you did not hear back from Nibal yet. He told me he is not very computer literate and accidentaly deleted all incoming emails...twice! :angry: I will try to help you out-just drop me a PM, or you can call the factory direct at 1-866-353-7378.

Thanks!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Top for APA! 
Great talking to you Peter!


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

*Top for APA*



3DBIGBULLX said:


> Top for APA!
> Great talking to you Peter!


Great Guy isn't he :thumbs_up 

TX


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Peter, left ya a PM


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

TTT again for APA!
Couldnt think of a better people to deal with!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for your kind words John and Joe. APA is blessed with the poeple we have in the field hunting and shooting and promoting our products. I would like to say thanks to all of our staff shooters, both old and new, and I want you to know how much respect and admiration I have for all of you. When I first met you, you were strangers from half way around the world, but now I feel like I have known you for a long time and I consider each and every one of you my friends. You are all welcome at my camp any time! 

My very best regards to all of the APA staff shooters, and to ALL of the members here on Archery Talk! Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for this good words and you endeavour Peter !!
From Germany a good and successfully new year to you and the rest of the APA team and staff shooters.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Awesome words Peter! (Forwarded those pics)
As a new Staff Shooter, I cannot wait to contribute and be part of the great thing thats happening!

Happy New Year to all at APA!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

TTT
Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

TTT for the wonderful folks at APA. Wishing you all a great 2007!!!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

TTT for APA!


----------

